# A puzzler



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have some one inch sticks from the same tree as this slab that I'm working on for my mother in law. My father in law commissioned it done, but he's dead now so she want's me to complete it.

I'm wondering how to attach legs from aprox one inch branches to the under side of this slab in four places.

Any idea's?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You could drill holes with a forstner bit. Perhaps use a tenon cutter to cut tenons on the branches. Otherwise, they could be turned to fit.

You might come up with a drilling guide to keep the holes at the same angle.

Good luck with it.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

How heavy is that slab?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I would be tempted to make an angled skirt on bottom of tablle top to attach legs and add box stretcher near bottom of legs.

If want to drill angled holes in table bottom for legs would still put box stretcher near bottom of legs.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Lumberjoe, the slab is 40 years old and very dry, I'd say it's only about 25lbs if that much. 
Here are the sticks I have to work with for the legs.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

pintodeluxe, I don't know how I'd get the leg to fit a hole. if I could turn the leg I could put a tenon on it, but there has to be an easier way.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Wildwood, I don't think a box stretcher would work for the sticks I'm using.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Stick leg ideas for you . . .


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Russell if had seen that pile of sticks would not have wasted my time responding to your post.

I would lie to mother-in-law saying I broke too many sticks trying to build set of legs. Then simply turn legs & stretchers from stronger wood.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

You don't need to turn them, look for a tenon cutter.

Like Bill said, that pile of sticks isn't even firewood. Those would go out on Wednesday in lawn and leaf bags. Without stretchers or some kind of apron, it would rack itself over in a gentle breeze.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Use a hole saw of appropriate size to make the tenon you want. Use a forstner bit of appropriate size to make the mortice. 
try to make the tenon just a bit larger than the mortice. Force and cut, force and cut.. you'll soon have a good fit.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I worked with another concept today and I like it.

Small legs, with some style made from solid cherry.

What do you think?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I like it, would like it more with stretchers. You really needed more especially thicker sticks to work with.


----------

